# Cartier Santos 100 fake or genuine



## razeen

I got a Cartier Santo 100 automatic watch as a gift from my father its used but I want to check if this is genuine one.
Steel and black leather strap
White dial with roman numerals.

On the dial the "Automatic" is not labled.

On the back its is written as:

Santos 100
Cartier
AUTOMATIC
STAINLESS STEEL
WATER RESISTANT 100m 300ft
838738 MX... 2012
SWISS MADE

Kindly verify me this is genuine.


----------



## Watchbreath

Not enough info for my Crystal Ball, an image is needed.


----------



## StufflerMike

We need high res pics of face, back and movement to give advice 

- or ask your father, for papers and box as well
- or ask an Authorized CArtier dealer


----------



## razeen

Pictures of the Cartier Santos 100


----------



## StufflerMike

Odd. I can't be wrong but I am missing the C of Cartier micro printing or ist is C ARTIER. Both would be wrong.


----------



## vindicate

Been in the market for one myself. What are some telltale signs?


----------



## oldskoolbiker

This one looks fake to me. On the dial the font of CARTIER is wrong. Also the crown guard and crown look pretty bad.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

not sure
a


----------



## rileynp

There is no Cartier Santos 100 with a technical reference number of "2012". This is not a genuine Cartier product.


----------



## doralamer

Fake for sure. Dial looks off. Another thing u can look for is whether this Cartier signature on the roman numerals are crisp. 


razeen said:


> Pictures of the Cartier Santos 100


----------



## youngknight

The microprinted "Cartier" at VII o'clock is too large, at least compared to my Roadster GMT XL. You shouldn't be able to read it easily without getting real close


----------



## mikkolopez

Definitely a fake. 

Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## Panthere

Fake as the CARTIER on the dial is an incorrect font


----------



## Maybach1

Fake 100% the sapphire shouldn’t bulge out like that. It’s slightly closer to flush on the real ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lars8888

I literally have the same exact watch I think yours is fake


----------



## ghoatson

oldskoolbiker said:


> This one looks fake to me. On the dial the font of CARTIER is wrong. Also the crown guard and crown look pretty bad.


Agree with this.


----------

